# 10 najlepszych aplikacji

## CyriC

Widzialem taki temat w innej czesci forum, ale nie zaszkodzi sprawdzic jakie aplikacje sa najprzydatniejsze dla nas.

Jezeli moderator uzna ten temat za niepowazny lub niepotrzebny niech smialo go wyrzuci lub zamknie  :Smile: .

----------

## Poe

hmm.. różnie.. oto moja skromna lista (kolejność przypadkowa):

1.k3b

2. Xmms

3. Quanta

4. Control Center

5. Nano

6. Konqueror

7. Kate

8. KONSOLA!

9. Kadu (z PSi nie moge korzystać ani z zadnego jabberowego, bo p2p blokowane  :Sad:   )

10. Wget

chyba wsjo..

ps

najlepszych=najprzydatniejszych? jezeli tak, to OK, jezeli nie, to podałem te, z których najczęsciej korzystam, bo są przydante for me..

----------

## CyriC

U mnie beda to (kolejnosc rowniez przypadkowa)

1. Fluxbox

2. mc (pod konsola)

3. PSI

4. Azureus

5. Firefox

6. Sylpheed

7. xchat

8. Konqueror (jako file manager)

9. aterm (idealny do dopieszczania i do fluxboxa  :Smile:  )

10. gkrellm

----------

## axquan

ok, moja 10-tka:

1. Firefox

2. Thunderbird

3. MPlayer

4. Konqueror

5. Psi

6. EMACS

7. Kwrite

8. Gimp

9. Aterm

10. Quanta

Hmmm, jak się tak zastanowić to ja bardzo mało programów używam pod tego linuxa..   :Surprised: 

----------

## Tommm

1. xfce4

2. rox

3. xine

4. k3b

5. xmms

6. tvtime

7. gnugadu

8. firefox

9. evolution

10. openoffice

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

aaa jeszcze jak mi się uda uruchomić mythtv, to na pewno wskoczy na listę  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

1.xfce4

2.xterm

3.mutt

4.mplayer

5.firefox

6.beep-media-player

7.slrn

8.irssi

9.wget

10.vim

(kolejnosc przypadkowa)

----------

## cin0l

1. mplayer

2. xmms

3. kadu

4. konqueror

5. konsole

6. krusader

7. OO

8. k3b

9. amule

10. superkaramba  :Smile: 

----------

## cechor

1. mplayer

2. xmms

3. firefox

4. psi

5. openssh

6. mc

7. ekg

8. X'sy  :Smile: 

9. dcgui-qt

10. bittorrent-theshadow

----------

## Pepek

1. Opera.

2. Mplayer.

3. MC pod konsolą.

4. KDE.

5. XMMS.

6. Konsola.

7. Emerge.

8. Xmule.

9. Apollon.

10. Kadu.

----------

## C1REX

1. ePSXe (kolejnosc tej aplikacji _nie_ przypadkowa)

2. mplayer

3. mc 

4. xfce4, fluxbox, fvwm2(crystal)-do odpalania gier i zasobozernych aplikacji.

5. KDE + jego konsola i konqueror

6. Samba

7. Opera

8. XMMS

9. K3B

10. gentoo (menadzer plików)

11. nano

12 OO

13. Gry od ID Software

...

xx. Jakis komunikator. Chyba psi i kadu sie zwaly ;) Odpalane od swieta.

Poza pierwsza i ostatnia pozycja lista ulozona zostala prawie przypadkowo.

p.s Pisze bez ogonkow, bo pierwszy raz na tym forum siedze pod windowsem (98se) i nie chce krzakow nasadzic :)

----------

## Gohan_

1. Mozilla 

2. Fluxbx

3. Mplayer

4. Xmms

5. k3b

6. Vim

7. Emerge

8. Aterm 

9. Ekg

10. Openssh

kolejnosc przypadkowa  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam - Gohan

----------

## Volt3r

1. Gnome

2. Firefox

3. Anjuta

4. Mplayer

5. Xmms

6. Mc

7. Psi

8. Emerge

9. Evolution

10. Xcd-roast

Kolejnosc raczej przypadkowa oprocz 1 i 2 miejsca  :Smile: 

----------

## krzysz

1. IceWM

2. xemacs

3. gnus

4. mutt

5. ekg

6. mozilla

7. mplayer

8. ePSXe

9. OOo

10. irssi

----------

## numerodix

xmms

konqueror (file manager)

mozilla

liferea

gaim/kopete

kmail

gdesklets/gkrellm

gnome-terminal/Eterm

xfce4

mplayer/xine

OO/abiword

k3b

----------

## fallow

1.mc

2.kadu

3.xmms

4.opera

5.emerge/portage

6.gimp

7.acovea

8.bootsplash  :Wink: 

9.gkrellm

10.mplayer/xine

 :Smile: 

----------

## L1

1 fvwm-crystal

2 firefox

3 aterm

4 mc

5 gimp

6 vim

7 ssh

8 xmms

9 thunderbird

10 gkrellm

ale i tak knsola zadzi (kolejnosc przypatkowa)

----------

## zytek

1. mój kochany pies, który odciąga mnie od komputera

2. wine (o kurde, to działa! ;> )

3. kadu

4. k3b

5. Konsole/KDE

6. xmms

7. mplayer (kicks ass)

8. openoffice.. (to też działa! ;> )

9. linux kernel ;P

10. Opera (kicks ass)

----------

## Inc!

0. kate

1. kopete/gaim/kadu/tleenx2

2. k3b

3. mplayer/kaffeine

4. firefox

5. kmail

6. krusader

7. xmms

8. nicotine

9. midnight commander

 :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

KDE

Kadu

Opera

mc

xmms

k3b

openssh

mplayer

grep  :Smile: 

irssiLast edited by no4b on Wed Nov 22, 2006 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## axquan

 *L1 wrote:*   

> 1 fvwm-crystal

 

Ajajaj, użytkownicy chwalą, a developer pogradził   :Smile: 

----------

## yemu

quanta

gimp

k3b

konsole

inkscape

xmms

konqueror

oo.org

mplayer

superkaramba  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

1. Mozilla

2. KDE

3. OpenOffice

4. Mplayer

5. XMMS/Beep-media-player

6. Kdevelop

7. Gimp

8. K3B

9. Kadu

10. Psi

----------

## wookash_x

1.Firefox

2.konsola

3.Mplayer

4.Konqueror

5.Kmail

6.OpenOffice

7.Kadu

8.K3b

9.KdeTV

10.Gimp

----------

## Prompty

Gimp

Mozilla ( no co ? )

Mplayer

Proftpd

Apache

Xmms

OpenOffice

Xterm 

Midnight Commander 

Cron ( ??? =P )

Kolejnosc jest jaknajbardziej przypadkowa , wybralem to z czym na co dzien mam do czynienia :}

----------

## PaV

vim !!!

xmms

fluxbox

firefox

thunderbird

aterm

mplayer

gkrellm

azureus !!!

gdb

----------

## sekretarz

vim

firefox

mplayer

fvwm

gkrellm

gnugadu

oo.org

netris

dia

samba  :Smile: 

----------

## orion135

mp3blaster

opera

konsola

kadu

krusader

mplayer

dcgui-qt

k3b

----------

## bombol

1. xmms

2. kadu

3. licq

4. mplayer

5. mc

6. d4x

7. overnet

8. kdevelop

9. gimp

10. cdrecord

----------

## mkay

to ja moze (zeby nie powtarzac) wymienie te, ktore ulatwiaja zycie, sa lepszymi zastepnikami dla innych lub z innych powodow naprawde warto je wyprobowac, a sa troche mniej znane

1. athcool

2. esearch (szybkie wyszukiwanie w portage - pewnie znany)

3. most (duzo ladniejszy od less i more)

4. bash-completion (nie program, ale warto wspomniec)

5. verynice

6. pydf (ladny df)

7. genlop

8. pinfo (zastepnik standardowego info)

9. ufed

10. vcp (zamiast standardowego cp)

hmm - dolozylbym jeszcze z 5, ale 10 to 10;p

----------

## nelchael

Jak syscy to syscy  :Wink: 

KDE:

1. konsole

2. korganizer

3. kgpg

4. kmail

5. knode

(juz spoza kde):

6. SciTE

7. firefox

8. ssh

9. psi

10. xmms

i te ktore sie niezmiescily w 10:

11. gimp

12. apache2 + php + mysql  :Wink: 

----------

## comboy

1. Emacs

2. Mozilla

3. Quanta

4. Psi

5. Xmms

No i czego chcieć więcej :]

----------

## BeteNoire

Tak żeby wątek nie umarł   :Twisted Evil:   (kolejność przypadkowa): MC, Firefox, XMMS, Mocp, Konsole, K3B, Partimage, Grub, Gqview, Conky.

I 10  najlepszych w ujemny sposób (czyli których _nie chcę już nigdy używać_) : captive, nautilus, xemacs, gkrellm, xcdroast, xnview (linuksowy oczywiście), xchat, endeavour mark, file roller, real player.

----------

## martin.k

Mój TOP 10

1. AmaroK

2. Screem

3. Inkscape

4. The Gimp

5. Firefox

6. jEdit

7. Mplayer

8. Avidemux

9. MC

10. OpenOffice

Kolejność przypadkowa  :Smile: 

I jeszcze kilka poza pierwszą 10:

- bluefish,

- gphpedit,

- xine

- transcode

- patch  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

A to moje aplikacje (ważny jest numerek, a nie kolejność wprowadzania):

1. Fluxbox

1. JoeQuake

1. XMMS

1. xine (DVD+menu) / MPlayer (filmy z napisami)

1. multi-aterm (programowanie) / xterm (pozostałe)

2. gnugadu

2. krusader

2. Firefox

2. Thunderbird

2. OpenOffice

----------

## Xax

W kolejnosci nieprzypadkowej:

1. Americas Army

2. Beep-Media-Player

3. Evolution

4. Firefox

5. Gimp

6. K3B

7. Kadu 

8. KDE

9. Krusader

10. Wine

Nie wiem czy najlepsze, ale korzystam z nich codziennie (z wiekszosci) i to zawazylo.

----------

## n3rd

Mieszanka tych, które kocham za to, że są... oraz tych, które kocham, ze to, że sprawiają tyle problemów  :Wink: 

1. vim

2. mc

3. mplayer

4. vorbis-tools

5. mkisofs+cdrecord+alias

6. latex

7. psi

8. rsbac-sources

9. firefox

10. asmsh - bo walczę, walczę i nadal nie działa  :Wink: 

za asmsh powinien być chyba jednak fvwm... jednak marzy mi się skłonienie go do poprawnego działania na gentoo... a jak mi się w końcu uda... to wymiecie wszystko   :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## wariat

Heh ... a ktos zrobi z tego jakis top100?  :Wink: 

w przypadkowej kolejnosci:

1. beep-media-player

2. mozilla-firefox

3. mozilla-thunderbird

4. gedit

5. gimp

6. psi

7. gThumb

8. gDesklets

9. sound-juicer

10. gnome-terminal

Managera okien nie wpisuje bo i tak widac jaki  :Wink: 

----------

## Axio

Najcześciej przeze mnie używane to, w kolejności dość przypadkowej:

konqueror

opera

konsole (& emerge &nano & mc w konsoli)

kadu

mplayer

kwrite

gimp

k3b

amarok

openoffice

----------

## szczeniak

1. Kadu oraz Psi

2. aMule

3. Mplayer

4. KDE || Fvwm-Crystal || xfce4  :Smile: 

5. Kwrite

6. Coś do tlumaczenia: poEdit, Kbabel czy gtranslator

7. OPERA

8. BMP

9. Porządna konsola

10. Irssi

11. GFTP

12. GQview

13. k3b

----------

## faktor4u

Kolejność przypadkowa:

1. urxvt

2. mc

3. slrn

4. mutt

5. ekg2

6. moc

7. firefox

8. vim

9. feh

10. fluxbox

----------

## DesGen

Witam 

Kolejność przypadkowa 

1. FIREFOX

2. GIMP

3. INKSCAPE

4. QUANTA

5. OO

6. KADU

7. MPLAYER

8. K3B

9. KRUSADER

10. THUNDERBIRD

11. XMMS

----------

## nigdydosc

1 fluxbox

2 Eterm

3 k3b

4 mplayer

5 amarok

6 wine

7 cedega 

8 firefox

9 kadu

10 wget

ta cedega bo zyc bez pogrywania w rozne mmorpg nie umiem  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

jak wszyscy w przypadkowej kolejnosci :

1. mplayer/gmplayer (w koncu ten sam program  :Smile: 

2. firefox

3. thunderbird

4. vim

5. mc 

6. gg2/kadu (ciagle sie nie moge zdecydowac ktore leprze ;/)

7. beep-media-player

8. aterm

9. ekg (czesto sie przydaje, zwlaszcza jak robie system i dzialam chrotojac sie z innego linuksa)

10. valknut 

znalazle by sie jeszcze calkiem sporo rzeczy ale ta 10 rulez ;]

----------

## nestor

1. mc

2. moc

3. urxvt + tabs

4. e17

5. firefox

6. thunderbird

7. psi

8. bmp

9. mplayer

10. rox-filler

----------

## endel

1. Rox

2. Urxvt

3. Conky

4. Gimp

5. Fluxbox

6. Ncmpc + Mpd

7. Firefox

8. PSI

9. Mplayer

10. Tvtime

.

.

.

(malo ta 10)

----------

## -=pawel=-

KDE

Firefox

Thunderbird

mc

nano

OpenOffice

amarok

mplayer

kadu

konsole

----------

## szczuras

vim

mc

mpd

links

irssi

mldonkey

ekg/ekg2

mplayer

gcc

ssh

----------

## rzabcio

eclipse

konsola (obojetnie jaka byle miala takie ladne kolorki  :Wink:  )

vim

mpd + mpc

mc

firefox

z wmów: fluxbox

i żyć nie umierać!

----------

## C1REX

1. KDE (może nie program, ale b.ważne)

2. Fluxbox

3. Opera

4. Kadu 

5. Psi

6. Gentoo (menadżer plików, a nie system)

7. torsmo

8. mplayer / xine (niedawno odkryłem, że xine jest świetny i teraz nie wiem, co lepsze)

9. Xmms

10. aterm / Konsole ( w zależności od menadżera okien)

----------

## psycepa

1. mc

2. vim

3. yeahconsole

4. hnb

5. mpg123

6. mplayer

7. irssi

8. psi

9. emerge/portage

10. xnc

plus links/opera, zinf, sylpheed-claws 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Bako

1. emerge  :Wink: 

3. fluxbox

4. opera

5. xmms

6. kadu

7. vim

8. conky

9. aterm

10. mc

do tego k3b, xawtv, gqview, (g)mplayer, gimp, ...  :Wink: 

kolejnosc przypadkowa  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

1. kstars

2. xfce4

3. oowriter

(tak tak, oglądam sobie kstars pod xfce)

----------

## prizman

ja tez dodam cos od siebie  :Wink:  (kolejnosc oczywiscie przypadkowa)

1.fvwm

2.gentoo-fm

3.MOC

4.opera

5.fluxbox

6.irssi

7.ekg/kadu

8.vim/gvim

9.quake3

10.aterm

----------

## Klekot

1. opera

2. fluxbox

3. ncmpc

4. opera

5. eterm

6. vim

7. gimp

8. mplayer

9. irssi

10. OOo2

----------

## pax82

A moze by tak zrobic jakies podsumowanie tego co tutaj wszyscy napsiali? bo ogolnie nei chce sie czytac wszystkich postow a mozna sprawdzic jakei aplikacje wygrywaja. Moje typowania:

1.   Vim

2.   MPlayer

3.   KDE

4.   FVWM

5.   Linux kernel

6.   emerge 

7.   mc

8.   valgrind, strace, gdb

9.   gcc

10. Opera

>> 11. GNU utils (mam tu na mysli wszytkie konsolowe narzedzia typu cat, grep, awk, sed i wiele innych)

----------

## sebas86

1. XFCE4

2. Aterm

3. MC

4. XMMS

5. Scite

6. Gajim

7. Gqview

8. XCD-Roast

9. Rox

10. GhostView

i masa innych

----------

## yemu

kolejnosc przypadkowa:

konqueror

krename

digikam

quanta

k3b

mldonkey

gimp

mythtv

oo.org

ssh/nx

----------

## damjanek

kontakt (kmail i s-ka)

amarok

konqueror

vim/gvim

mc

psi (10x troll :Smile: )

irssi

screen

sshd

yakuake

-kolejnosc nie ma znaczenia..

----------

## Yatmai

1. Galeon

2. Kadu

3. Konsole tudzież XTerm :]

4. Thunderbird

5. Xmms

6. Xine

7. Krusader

8. aMule

9. GQview

0. Wine :]

11. KDE jako wspaniałe śrogowisko graficzne :]

Kolejność przypadkowa  :Smile: 

----------

## Kajan

1. KDE

2. BMP

3. Azureus

4. aMule

5. Kadu

6. Irssi

7. SciTe

8. XTerm

9. Evolution

10. Opera

----------

## qermit

1. emerge

2. rm -rf /

3. postgresql

4. amarok

5. athcool

6. ekg

7 .mc

8 .konola (ta z jądra)

9. mplayer

10. oggenc

----------

## nostromo2

fluxbox

aterm

(g)mplayer

nmap

finger

gentoo (File manager)

k3b

xmms

kadu

amule

----------

## yoshi314

01 rox

02 elinks

03 mp3blaster

04 amarok

05 bmpx

06 kile

07 rtorrent  :Smile: 

08 gcc :]

09 mp3splt

10 sylpheed-claws

----------

## Gabrys

Moja dziesiątka:

1. Firefox (1.5  :Exclamation: )

2. Kadu (0.4.3)

3. Kontact (KMail i Akregator do RSS-ów) (z KDE 3.4.3)

4. Beep Media Player (0.9.7.1)

5. GKrellm (nie wiem jaki, wszystkie są takie same  :Razz: )

6. Konsola (chyba, że ktoś zna taki programik, żeby się odpalał tak szybko jak xterm a miał zakładki  :Question: )

7. KDocker ( R Z Ą D Z I )

8. KShutdown

9. Kate/vim

10. The GIMP

Jeśli nie napisano inaczej: najnowszy stable z Portage  :Wink: .

PS: Zaraz zrobię zestawienie, bo sam jestem ciekaw.

----------

## Gabrys

ok, już mam.

To najpierw wg ilości wymienień:

```
Ilość wystąpień   Program

39   mplayer

27   xmms

26   firefox

23   mc

22   kadu

20   k3b

19   oo

16   gimp

16   vim

15   opera

14   psi

12   fluxbox

11   aterm

11   kde

10   irssi

10   konqueror

10   thunderbird

8   amarok

8   ekg

8   emerge

7   konsole

7   krusader

6   gkrellm

6   konsola

6   mozilla

6   quanta

6   xfce

5   amule

5   beep

5   fvwm

5   rox

4   evolution

4   gentoo

4   kmail

4   ssh

4   wine

3   azureus

3   bmp

3   epsxe

3   gcc

3   gnome

3   gnugadu

3   gqview

3   inkscape

3   kate

3   kwrite

3   moc

3   mp

3   mutt

3   nano

3   openssh

3   scite

3   urxvt

3   wget

3   xine

3   xterm

2   apache

2   athcool

2   conky

2   dcgui

2   emacs

2   eterm

2   gdesklets

2   kdevelop

2   linux

2   midnight

2   mldonkey

2   mpd

2   ncmpc

2   samba

2   slrn

2   superkaramba

2   sylpheed

2   the

2   tvtime

2   xcd

1   acovea

1   americas

1   anjuta

1   apollon

1   asmsh

1   avidemux

1   bash

1   bittorrent

1   bmpx

1   bombol

1   bootsplash

1   cdrecord

1   cedega

1   cron

1   d

1   dia

1   digikam

1   e

1   eclipse

1   elinks

1   esearch

1   feh

1   finger

1   fluxbx

1   gaim

1   gajim

1   galeon

1   gdb

1   gedit

1   genlop

1   gftp

1   gg

1   ghostview

1   gnus

1   gry

1   gthumb

1   hnb

1   homer

1   icewm

1   jedit

1   joequake

1   kcontrolcenter

1   kdetv

1   kdocker

1   kgpg

1   kile

1   knode

1   konola

1   kontact

1   kontakt

1   kopete

1   korganizer

1   krename

1   kshutdown

1   kstars

1   latex

1   licq

1   liferea

1   links

1   mkisofs

1   most

1   mój

1   mpg

1   multi

1   mythtv

1   netris

1   nicotine

1   nmap

1   oggenc

1   overnet

1   pinfo

1   poedit

1   porz

1   postgresql

1   proftpd

1   pydf

1   quake

1   rm

1   rsbac

1   rtorrent

1   screem

1   screen

1   sound

1   sshd

1   torsmo

1   ufed

1   valgrind

1   valknut

1   vcp

1   verynice

1   vorbis

1   x

1   xchat

1   xemacs

1   xmule

1   xnc

1   yakuake

1   yeahconsole

```

I alfabetycznie:

```
Ilość wystąpień   Program

1   acovea

8   amarok

1   americas

5   amule

1   anjuta

2   apache

1   apollon

1   asmsh

11   aterm

2   athcool

1   avidemux

3   azureus

1   bash

5   beep

1   bittorrent

3   bmp

1   bmpx

1   bombol

1   bootsplash

1   cdrecord

1   cedega

2   conky

1   cron

1   d

2   dcgui

1   dia

1   digikam

1   e

1   eclipse

8   ekg

1   elinks

2   emacs

8   emerge

3   epsxe

1   esearch

2   eterm

4   evolution

1   feh

1   finger

26   firefox

12   fluxbox

1   fluxbx

5   fvwm

1   gaim

1   gajim

1   galeon

3   gcc

1   gdb

2   gdesklets

1   gedit

1   genlop

4   gentoo

1   gftp

1   gg

1   ghostview

16   gimp

6   gkrellm

3   gnome

3   gnugadu

1   gnus

3   gqview

1   gry

1   gthumb

1   hnb

1   homer

1   icewm

3   inkscape

10   irssi

1   jedit

1   joequake

20   k3b

22   kadu

3   kate

1   kcontrolcenter

11   kde

1   kdetv

2   kdevelop

1   kdocker

1   kgpg

1   kile

4   kmail

1   knode

1   konola

10   konqueror

6   konsola

7   konsole

1   kontact

1   kontakt

1   kopete

1   korganizer

1   krename

7   krusader

1   kshutdown

1   kstars

3   kwrite

1   latex

1   licq

1   liferea

1   links

2   linux

23   mc

2   midnight

1   mkisofs

2   mldonkey

3   moc

1   most

6   mozilla

1   mój

3   mp

2   mpd

1   mpg

39   mplayer

1   multi

3   mutt

1   mythtv

3   nano

2   ncmpc

1   netris

1   nicotine

1   nmap

1   oggenc

19   oo

3   openssh

15   opera

1   overnet

1   pinfo

1   poedit

1   porz

1   postgresql

1   proftpd

14   psi

1   pydf

1   quake

6   quanta

1   rm

5   rox

1   rsbac

1   rtorrent

2   samba

3   scite

1   screem

1   screen

2   slrn

1   sound

4   ssh

1   sshd

2   superkaramba

2   sylpheed

2   the

10   thunderbird

1   torsmo

2   tvtime

1   ufed

3   urxvt

1   valgrind

1   valknut

1   vcp

1   verynice

16   vim

1   vorbis

3   wget

4   wine

1   x

2   xcd

1   xchat

1   xemacs

6   xfce

3   xine

27   xmms

1   xmule

1   xnc

3   xterm

1   yakuake

1   yeahconsole

```

----------

## Gabrys

To jeszcze słowo o tym jak to zrobiłem.

Wszystkie wpisy zaczynające się od cyfry zostały uwzględnione na pewno, wszelkie inne musiałem wyłapywać sam (tu moze być jakiś błąd, że czegoś nie uwzględniłem).

Moja metoda zamiany łańcuchów znaków XMMS, xmms, Xmms, Xmms-rządzi, Xmms-1.2.10 itd. może też być nieco błędogenna. wychwytywałem pierwszy ciąg liter z każdego wiersza - tj. jeśli ktoś wymienił 2 programy w ten sposób prog1/prog2, to brany pod uwagę był tylko pierwszy.

Zaraz wrzucę jakiś wykresik (pierwsza robota w OOCalc od dłuższego czasu kurczę).

-------------------- EDIT --------------------

Oka, już zrobiłem. Pierwsze osiemnaście programików, czyli te, które osiągnęły 10+ głosów (około połowy głosów jest poza tą osiemnastką).

wykres kołowy

W sumie nie wiem jaki wykres byłby najlepszy. Procentów też nie ma co podawać, bo w najlepszym wypadku program i tak osiągnie 10%, może słupki byłyby bardziej przekonujące. Macie dane, może ktoś zrobi z tego jakąś ładną wizualizajcą

PS: czemu nie można wrzucać obrazków  :Neutral:   :Question: 

----------

## prizman

@Gabrys: fajne zestawienie  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Jakby ktoś chciał jeszcze się dopisać, to niech używa takiego formatu:

1. aplikacja

2. aplikacja

3. aplikacja

.

.

.

10. aplikacja

i niech unika cyferek poza dziesięcioma linijkami powyżej, to będzie dużo prościej w przyszłości  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3rd

Trochę to dziwne. Wiele osób zaznacza, ze podaje swoje ulubione aplikacje w kolejności zupełnie przypadkowej. Samo zadanie pytania "10 najlepszych aplikacji" w gruncie rzeczy pozbawione jest większego sensu. Bardziej należało zapytać o ulubione aplikacje a nie najlepsze, bo co to znaczy najlepsze? Co będzie zasługiwało bardziej na bycie najlepszą aplikacją TOP 1 czyli mplayer czy może np. gcc - a czym skompilujesz mplayera jak nie będziesz miał gcc (nie wspominając o innych, jak np. Linuksie  :Wink: )?

Domyślam się, że Twoim zamiarem było zrobienie zestawienia najczęściej stosowanych aplikacji oraz pośrednio wyeksponowanie tych mniej znanych ale zasługujących na uwagę, ale i tu dochodzą dwie kwestie - to, że jakas aplikacja jest używana przez największą liczbę osób wcale nie oznacze, że jest najlepszą aplikacją i druga kwestia... bycie najlepszym ale w jakim zastosowaniu?

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## Gabrys

@n3rd: Ja myślę, że za bardzo się przejmujesz. Pytanie jest osobiste, każdy odpowiada jak chce i jakoś nikomu to nie przeszkadza zbytnio, że nie jest doformułowane.

----------

## n3rd

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> @n3rd: Ja myślę, że za bardzo się przejmujesz. Pytanie jest osobiste, każdy odpowiada jak chce i jakoś nikomu to nie przeszkadza zbytnio, że nie jest doformułowane.

 Bardzo zgadzam się z tym, co napisałeś a swój post napisałem dlatego, że: *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Jakby ktoś chciał jeszcze się dopisać, to niech używa takiego formatu:
> 
> 1. aplikacja
> 
> 2. aplikacja
> ...

 Jak to ma się do tego, że pytanie jest osobiste i każdy odpowiada jak chce....  :Wink: 

Pozd

daniel

----------

## KeyBi

1. Emerge   :Cool: 

2. Vim

3. Aterm

4. Firefox

5. Kadu

6. gFTP

7. Mplayer

8. Eclipse

9. Amarok

10. GwenView

To moje typy  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

aktualizacja  :Smile: , bez tego softu nie wyobrażam sobie mojego systemu.

1.  mplayer

2.  fvwm

3.  ekg2

4.  irssi

5.  mutt

6.  mpd

7.  rox

8.  rxvt-unicode

9.  vim

10. zsh

----------

## Poe

ano, czas na zaktualizowanie, bo troszku sie pozmienialo u mnie  :Wink: 

1. mpd

2. enlightenment

3. gimp

4. mozilla

5. zsh

6. psi

7. mc

8. k3b

9. eterm

10. quake3

 :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## tboloo

1. Firefox

2. Gimp

3. Inkscape

4. gcc   :Very Happy: 

5. eterm

6. oo - całość

7. gnugadu

8. Mplayer

9. XMMS

10. mc

Kolejność przypadkowa ...

----------

## andrzejk

No to i ja się dopiszę z małym komentarzem:

1. KDE

(nothing more nothing less KDE is just the best  :Wink: 

2. Firefox/Opera

- bo czymś trzeba przeglądać to forum

3. Kadu

- bo pozwala eksport i import kontaktów oraz wysyłanie smsów

4. OpenOffice

 - bo potrafi odczytywać formaty MS Offica a z takimi niestety muszę pracować.

5. Evolution

 - najmocniejszy ze znanych mi klientów poczty na linuxa.

6. Krusader

 - pakowanie - rozpakowywanie, zmiana nazw, wyszukiwanie i generalne porządkowanie zasobów.

7. Amarok 

- bo pięknie zgrywa i wgrywa muzę do mojego Ipoda

8. digiKam

-  bo bezproblemu zgrywa zdjęcia z mojego aparatu cyfrowego

9. Kaffeine 

- bo wspiera menu filmów DVD oraz mplayer, RealPlayer i inne odtwarzarki i bo nie jednym formatem zapisu człowiek żyje.

10. Eclipse

- bo to najlepsze IDE na świecie (jestem w stanie stanąć na ubitej ziemi z każdym kto twierdzi inaczej)

O emerge, konsoli nie wspominam bo to oczywiste.

----------

## vanbastek

Kolejność przypadkowa:

Firefox

Thunderbird

Mplayer

MOC

Irssi

Psi (a raczej psi-gentoo)

Vim

Tyle na razie. Biorę się za E17 i xmms2 (+gxmms2). Może dołączą.

----------

## ANTAL

1. GIMP-  bardzo dużo na tym pracuję

2. Inkscape -  (wektorowa grafika) - jak wyżej

3. Kadu - nieraz bywam

4. Konqueror - bardzo często jako browser i do plików

5. Kaffeine - coś w końcu trzeba nieraz obejrzeć

6. xine (nieraz) - jak wyżej

7. xmms - nieraz przyda sie trochę muzy

8. Open Office - bardzo często korzystamy zamiast MS-Office

9. K3B  - wypalarka, nieraz korzystam...

10. Firefox - wiadomo...

11 ??? MAYA 3D... byłoby świetnie gdyby mi wreeszcie ruszyła... Coś szczęścia do niej nie mam, a  3D Max (6) pod linuxem niestety nie pójdzie...

Ulubione środowiska: Enlightenment i KDE (tuż zaraz za Enlightem)

----------

## Ravak

Oczywiscie kolejnosc przypadkowa:

firefox (gdzies byla taka fajna mangowa panienka w wersji firefox...)

fluxbox (chyba dostanie odemnie roze na walentynki)

vim (daleko mi do jego znajomosci ale jest cudowny)

irssi (gadac trzeba)

tintin++ (grac trzeba)

mplayer (ogladac TEZ trzeba

conky (procentowo to najwiecej na niego patrze  :Very Happy: )

openoffice (pisac sprawka niestety... trzeba)

gcc (bardziej czesc systemu... ale tez jest cudowny)

----------

## ilny

1. fluxbox

2. screen + screenie

3. ekg & ekg2

4. mpd + ncmpc

5. opera (zarowno do przegladania www jak i do maili)

6. abiword

7. mc & gentoo-fm

8. conky

9. aterm & urxvt

10. rtorrent

 Pozdrawiam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Maqlik

1. Firefox

2. Thunderbird

3. Kadu

4. aMule

5. K3b

6. OpenOffice

7. amaroK

8. MPlayer

9. Konsola

10. Ark

----------

## arek.k

Moje typy:

1. Firefox

2. OO

3. Kmail

4. mc

5. samba

6. screen

7. ssh

8. wget

9. TeXLive

10. Kile

kolejność przypadkowa.

----------

## RedHand

A może by tak ktos zrobił jakieś małe podsumowanie?

----------

## v7n

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2960680.html#2960680

IMO  :Wink: 

1. emerge

2. fluxbox

3. opera

4. aterm

5. gkrellm

6. amarok

7. nano

8. rm (   :Twisted Evil:   )

9. xmms ( w przyszlosci _raczej_ szukaje sie zmiana )

10. mplayer

----------

## Pasq

Moja lista, z tych co uzywam codziennie wlasciwie (kolejnosc przypadkowa):

 Vim / GVim (ze wskazaniem na G) -- im dluzej (czytaj lepiej) go znam, tym bardziej go lubie. Wbrew pozorom nie jest to prymitywny edytor, polecam TIPSY oraz zainstalowanie sobie wryczek typu TagList.

 FVWM -- od kiedy przesiadlem sie z KDE na FVWM nawet przez chwile nie myslalem o zmianie. Polecam forum gdzie mozna sciagnac wiele konfiguracji do niego, kazdy powinien cos dla siebie znalezc.

 EKG -- cos do gadu-gadu, oczywiscie pod konsole.

 Mutt -- poczte tez odbierac trzeba, oczywiscie pod konsola.

 Urxvt -- jakas konsola tez sie przyda do robienia tych rzeczy.

 MPlayer (bynajmniej nie GMPlayer, wole konsole) -- do ogladania filmow, czasami do odtwarzania muzyki, ale sporadycznie.

 Firefox -- wiadomo.

 Mpd +  Ncmpc -- chcialem czegos konsolowego do odtwarzania muzyki, ten duet okazal sie idealny, XmmS poszedl w niepamiec.

 The Gimp -- czasem cos z grafika robie, glownie do zmiany wygladu FVWM.

 Rsync -- do synchronizacji danych z kompa na serwer.

Teraz lista programow, ktorych uzywam gdy musze (jak mnie np. na uczelni zmuszaja do napisania czegos):

 Eclipse -- naprawde swietne srodowisko, a na inne, platne mnie nie stac.

 VMWare -- bez niego bym zginol na 1 labie, gdzie trzeba bylo co chwile reboot-owac kompa po drobnej zmianie w jadrze Linuksa.

 Lxr -- przegladarka kodu jadra Linuksa.

 LaTeX -- najlepszy do skladania tekstu i robienia prezentacji (Beamer).

 OpenOffice -- do pisania podan do prodziekana  :Smile: .

 MagicDraw -- do rysowania diagramow UML.

To wiekszosc programow, ktora jest wg mnie warta uwagi.

 *andrzejk wrote:*   

> 10. Eclipse
> 
> - bo to najlepsze IDE na świecie (jestem w stanie stanąć na ubitej ziemi z każdym kto twierdzi inaczej)
> 
> O emerge, konsoli nie wspominam bo to oczywiste.

 

Idea ponoc lepsza, ale platna.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## pnx

hmm,

1. Opera

2. Aterm

3. Fluxbox

4. Gentoo fm

5. Ekg

6. Xmms

7. Gimp

8. SciTE

9. Xzgv

10. Emerge :]

----------

## dZiKi

hmm... w kolejności przypadkowej

vim

LaTeX

sed  :Smile: 

amaroK

Psi

mc

Sylpheed-claws albo pine+fetchmail

ssh

KDE (ale ostatnio zastanawiam się nad rezygnacją na rzecz fluxboxa)

[tutaj miejsce na przeglądarkę] - nie wpisuję bo aktualnie wkurzam się na Operę i ostatnio korzystam z Ogniolisa  :Razz: 

----------

## RedHiney

fluxbox + dockapps + idesk

firefox

vim

eclipse

perl / awk / bash

mutt + getmail + nbsmtp

slrn + leafnode

irssi

gentoo

psi

xmms

mplayer

----------

## nelchael

Kurde.... tak patrze na ta moja stara liste... i ... nie jest dobrze - strasznie sie zmienila :]

Np: gvim, mrxvt, bash, kde, psi, dovecot, procmail, fx, kmines, cogito.

----------

## dylon

1. KDE  :Smile: 

2. Firefox

3. Silpheed-Claws ( dla 3 i 4 porzucilem cale Kontact  :Very Happy:  )

4. Pan

5. Akregator

6. Kaffeine

7. Psi (wieki temu zastapilo Kopete)

8. OpenOfiice (w zasadzie tylko writer bo z reszty korzystam bardzo okazjonalnie)

9.K3b (nisko bo rzadko cos nagrywam)

10. Gry Mahjong i GnomeTail (dla relaksu - w zasadzie tylko w te dwie czasami pogram)

----------

## psycepa

 *dylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Sylpheed-Claws ( dla 3 i 4 porzucilem cale Kontact  )
> 
> 4. Pan
> ...

 

hmm mam do Ciebie pytanie: po co ci Pan skoro sylpheed ma funkcje odczytu newsgroups ?

----------

## Audiopain

1. Fluxbox

2. Opera

3. Urxvt

4. Ekg

5. Kmail

6. OpenOffice, ale to chyba z braku konkurencji

7. Rox

8. Conky

9. Mplayer

10. MPD + ncmpc

----------

## bartekjot

I ja się dopiszę:

1. ssh + screen

2. gnome

3. firefox

4. evolution

5. wine

6. foobar2000 (jakże piękniejszy byłby świat gdyby PP zechciał go przeportować na linuksa... )

7. mplayer

8. psi

9. ooffice

10. mldonkey

----------

## gentooxic

1. xfce4

2. mutt

3. audacious

4. firefox

5. rox

6. gimp

7. OpenOffice

8. gphoto2

9. gqview

10. kadu/psi

11. zsh

12. mldonkey, sancho

13. xpdf

14. skype

15. mplayer

16. vim

17. cdrecord, mkisofs, growisofs

----------

## dylon

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm mam do Ciebie pytanie: po co ci Pan skoro sylpheed ma funkcje odczytu newsgroups ?

 

Bardzo mi sie nie podoba sposob obslugi newsow w sylpheedzie.  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

1. Opera, Opera, Opera, Opera [zużyłem już 4?  :Wink: ]

2. Fluxbox

3. Aterm

4. Mplayer

5. Knotes [straciłbym głowę bez niego  :Wink: ]

6. BMP [zamaskowany  :Evil or Very Mad:  ]

7. Psi [szkoda, że Konnekt pod wine nie działa...]

8. Emerge

9. Vmware

10. ... TheBat3 :p

----------

## madey

kolejność przypadkowa

- Konqueror (do wszytskiego  :Smile: )

- Kmail (poczta)

- Kopete (kominakator - świetnie integruje razem GG i Jabber)

- Yakuake (MEGA konsola, zawze pod ręką)

- K3b (bo wypala)

- kaffeine/Kmplayer (do filmów)

- Umbrello (UML)

- digiCam (na zdjęcia)

- Kile (do Latexa)

- OO.org2

- Amarok (do muzki, rules)

- Gimp (bo tak)

- kpdf (bo działa)

----------

## sn00py

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  top ten   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

01. Xfce

02. Firefox

03. Thunderbird

04. Bluefish

05. Gimp

06. Inkscape

07. Terminal

08. Nano

09. Gftp

10. K3B

---------------

11. Kadu

12. Psi

13. Opera

14. XMMS

Kolejność oczywiście przypadkowa...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Insenic

1. AbiWord

2. Bluefish

3. Evince

4. Firefox

5. Gaim

6. gedit

7. gFTP

8. Gimp

9. Graveman

10. MPlayer

11. Quod Libet

Programy których używam na codzień (oczywiście kolejność przypadkowa ;))

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## anthrax_

1.kde

2. kadu

3. firefox

4 nano   :Laughing: 

5 Amarok

6. K3B

7. Kaffeine

8. Aterm

9. Azureus

10. Amule

----------

## blazeu

0. gcc  :Wink: 

1. PSI

2. Firefox

3. Thunderbird

4. urxvt

5. ssh

6. kile

7. vim

8. mpd + ncmpc + mpc

9. xpdf

10. xfce

Kolejnosc of kors przypadkowa.

----------

## fstab

1. Opera

2. Sylpheed

3. Kadu

4. Irssi

5. TeXmacs

6. Xemacs

7. OpenOffice

8. Octave+Gnuplot

9. ROX-Filer

10. Midnight Commander

----------

## ro-x

1. Opera

2. Thunderbitd

3. Kadu

4. Midnight Commander

5. MPlayer

6. Audacious

7. K3b

8. Azureus

9. GIMP

10. Gnome ;]

----------

## vermaden

0. zsh

1. screen

2. ekg

3. fluxbox

4. opera

5. feh

6. gimp

7. mpd+ncmpc

8. mplayer

9. mldonkey

----------

## madey

Zupełnie nie rozumiem czemu wszyscy się tak zachwycają tym Kadu? Ja tam używam Kopete i przynajmniej mam i GG i jabbera w jednym oknie, pozatym sprawdzanie pisowni, szyfrowanie, statusy z amaroka i kilka innych bajerów. Wersja z KDE 3.5.5 jest już naprawdę dopracowana, a będzie lepiej...

----------

## ro-x

moze dlatego ze nie wszyscy uzywaja jabbera? ja np nie mam nikogo w tej sieci. nie potrzebne jest mi sprawdzanie pisowni (za to tobie by sie przydalo w przegladarce), szyfrowanie ani durne statusy z amaroka. potrzebuje tylko pogadac z dziewczyna i wyslac do niej smsa (kopete potrafi?). inne bajery tez mam gdzies. gnu gadu nie wysyla dobrze smsow, wiec uzywam kadu, ktore moje oczekiwania wzgledem komunikatora spelnia. sprawa prosta jak swinski ogon.

----------

## noobah

-firefox 2 - po pół roku na Operze jednak wróciłem do liska, głównie ze względu na lepsze wyświetlanie stron

-audacious - na razie, ale nadal szukam czegoś doskonalszego

-mc - no comments

-gajim = gg + jabber = enough

-mplayer = trzeba na czymś "włatcuf móch" oglądać

-mahjongg  :Very Happy:  - gra ktoś w to?

-rxvt-unicode - wiadomo

-mldonkey

-oo.org

-evolution + synce = moj palmtop jest na bieżąco

-beryl - lubię eye-candy i co mi zrobicie??

-cairo-clock - jw. + lubie wiedzieć która jest godzina

----------

## M-Z

1. Opera (the best browser on Earth)

2. KMplayer (the best player on Linux)

3. Krusader (2 panele, ale czasem się ślimaczy)

4. KDevelop

5. aMule (niestety wxWidgets znacznie lepiej wygląda pod Linuksem, niż pod Windows)

6. Pan (gdyby miał jeszcze tryb offline...)

7. KNetworkManager (doskonały lek na mój zrywający połączenia ruter)

8. Firefox i Thunderbird (w zasadzie za bardzo ich nie lubię, ale plus za cross-platform'owość)

10. Truecrypt (lubię cross-platform'ową prywatność)

----------

